# Radial Shopmight



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Radial Shopmight

I haven't seen one of these before and found this on our local Craigslist. Does anyone have one and is it useful? To me it looks like the router gets mounted to a sliding base to move above the table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pete, I have never seen this particular device before but it is based on a common design where you mount your router to a radial arm saw. To my way of thinking this is only useful in a production situation. This set up makes it easy to rout a straignt line through a project but you can easily do the same thing by clamping a straight edge to guide your router. I think your money would be better spent investing in some premium bits.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike and Pete,
If the carriage can be locked, the Shopmight would make a great over arm pin router. 
I have one (overhead pin router) and, it is great for production. Since I don't make a lot of the same items too often, as Mike said, my $$ would have been better spent on another router and a nice bit or two.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

peterrum said:


> Radial Shopmight
> 
> I haven't seen one of these before and found this on our local Craigslist. Does anyone have one and is it useful? To me it looks like the router gets mounted to a sliding base to move above the table.


Hi Pete:

Thanks for posting that. I've added it to my notes. However, if you're looking for versatility, you can have the same action using a set of skis. However, the $85 price tag is pretty good.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies. Yes if I was going to cut a straight line like a dado I would just use a straightedge. I might pop in and take a look at the item if I am close by, its a 40 minute drive from my place so not worth my while just for this. Other priorities right now like getting my dust collector hooked up and another router is on my list also.

Cheers


----------



## GeoffMcLean45 (Apr 12, 2016)

The carriage can be locked. I like concept, you move the timber not the tool. Good for dados. Have been trying to get a user manual but the machines are no longer in production


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Geoff...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Geoff; welcome!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Geoff.


----------

